# The best, most accurate semi-auto handgun



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

Two terms I despise: "best" and "most accurate". Best for who, most accurate compared to what?

My answer would be the handgun YOU put in the time, effort, and rounds downrange to become proficient with. 

A caveat would be the gun comes from a quality manufacturer and has no manufacturing defect. 

I have a tough time coming up with a make and model I have not owned for at least a time over the past 12 years so I have experience with nearly everything made in the past dozen years or so. I personally shoot a 1911 better than any other handgun but it's what I'm the most comfortable with and put the most rounds through. After finally getting over my hate for Glock (they are ugly and feel like a brick), I have got to the point where I shoot them nearly as good as a 1911 - it takes more focus on my part to do so though. I carry a Glock now.

Anyway, the best, most accurate semi-auto handgun is the one you choose and train with - everything else said on this subject is just opinion and speculation...


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Troll-bait ...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

NGIB said:


> Two terms I despise: "best" and "most accurate". Best for who, most accurate compared to what?
> 
> *My answer would be the handgun YOU put in the time, effort, and rounds downrange to become proficient with.
> 
> ...


Totally agree.


----------



## shepsan (Jan 22, 2013)

Best and accurate are words with altogether different meanings.

Like the author of this thread, I have owned and trained with many different semiautomatics. In the late 1990’s, all of my 1911 pistols were expensive custom made weapons fashioned by a master pistol smith. However, even those superb guns were susceptible to failures. Not so a WWII Colt 1911 that was issued to me in 1948.

That scratched and tarnished Colt was the best gun I ever handled. It had a slide to frame fit that sounded like a musical instrument because of the noise it made being so loose fitting. Yet, even when dipped while carried through a rice paddy or being buffeted by blowing desert sand, that stock GI side arm NEVER failed to fire when the trigger was squeezed. I trusted my life to it and it proved to be reliable and a life saver.

Regarding accuracy, IMO, accuracy is a product of the shooter, not simply a by-product of the excellence of a firearm. I trained to be accurate with each and every pistol I owned…and, I became accurate with each of them. It took time, effort, good shooting habits and lots of practice ammunition. Of course, it is an advantage to do these things with a quality semiautomatic pistol. But, accuracy is earned through one’s dedication and not owning a pretty pistol.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I have to agree. I am more accurate with the 1911 than I am with a Glock, but I carry a Glock b/c I'm most comfortable with it. For the last month, I've carried the HK VP9, and during that time I've put quite a few rounds though it. I've become more comfortable with it than the Glock b/c it feels better in my hand, and I am more accurate with it, and it is a striker fire pistol, which I prefer to carry EDC over a DA/SA. 

Like you, it took me a while to come on board with the Glocks, but they just work. I like the grips on the HK VP9 better, and I tend to shoot it better than my Glock 19, but I still swear by the Glock. Before I started carrying a Glock, my pistol of choice was the Sig P226. I still love that gun, but now that I've gotten acquainted with the CZ-75, I like it better. But, for EDC I stick with a striker fire, either the Glock or the VP9. 

I agree the pistol you work most with is going to be the best for you.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

The best, most accurate semi-auto handgun 

I've got one but you'll have to figure out what it is for yourself. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Anybody who can shoot anything well, will be able to shoot any handgun that is manufactured properly by any reputable manufacturer. Human error has much more to do with accuracy than enhancements from the manufacturer. I, personally, have a prejudice against Taurus guns, but have shot several of them just as accurately as my favorite guns that cost twice as much.

I select a handgun for purchase by researching its reliability and the reputation of the manufacturer for service after the sale. If all of this works for me, and I like the look and feel of it, I will figure out how to shoot it to my personal standard for accuracy.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Best is one of those "esoteric" words....I never use it. It may be just the one that you can sink
your hard earned money in, and what you can best afford. Accuracy, well....that's on you, the shooter.
Practice makes perfect.


----------

